# Dyeing Fun In The Sun !



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

I decided to have some fun today. I've been spending a lot of time outside in my vegetable garden and wanted to take advantage of the sun and dye some fiber. A friend had given me a mystery fleece recently which I had washed, and it was perfect for experimenting on new dyeing projects. I made up the following jars and placed them out in the garden. Other than look at them or flip them over every once in a while, I think I'll leave them out there for a month. These are the dyes:

~ Rhubarb leaves (chopped and cooked in water for 30 minutes then drain for liquid only) with apple cider vinegar

~ fresh currant berries (cooked in water for 30 minutes, juice only) 
- 3 different ways
- with white vinegar
- with cream of tarter, because I didn't have any alum on hand
- with Apple cider vinegar 

~ Wilton's black food coloring with white vinegar because I'm anxious to see the "breaking black" colors 

~ Orange Koolaid-aid on the bottom, black cherry on top 

I'm looking forward to the results.....


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Looking forward to seeing the results!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Me to can't wait...


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Looking forward to seeing the results


----------



## nellig (May 10, 2016)

Can't wait to see what you get. Great experiment.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

That is great! Can't wait to see how it comes out.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Well, it won't take a month! I did some in just a few hours and they came out lovely!

Have fun and be sure to post the finished colors please!


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

2 questions -

Glass jars?

Don't the Kool-Aid colors mix when turned upside down?

Okay, 3!

And do you WANT them to mix?

Thanks


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

tatesgirl said:


> 2 questions -
> 
> Glass jars? Yes, I do a lot of canning, but I had glass jars from spaghetti sauce. Not plastic, because I want the sun to get right through the glass.
> 
> ...


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

:sm24:


----------



## Ettenna (May 3, 2013)

I can't wait to see the results!


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

I'm looking forward to seeing the results too. I just did an experiment with beets. I have only used white vinegar. I read you used crème of tarter instead of alum, could a grape leaves be used instead of either of those? I know with pickles you can. It has been in the 90's this week, I may try a sun method of dying too.


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

So interesting to watch your process and await your results.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

What fun and please show us the finished product.


----------



## shepherd (Feb 25, 2012)

really neat!


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

Wow how fun! Looking forward to the outcome :sm01:


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

What fun, will interesting to see the results.


----------



## Diane Oakley (Jun 2, 2015)

Please post photos when you're done. We would really like to see the results for our future projects.


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

I'd like a recipe, please. How much water, how much vinegar, how much cream of tarter? I have only to purchase Kool-Aid to make my first attempt at dyeing. I'm ordering yarn from KnitPicks today.


----------

